# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  "Mamino sunce" - loši savjeti o dohrani

## tibica

Novi broj Maminog sunca objavio je tablicu prehrane dojenčeta iz knjige "Dječja prehrana" u kojoj se kašice daju od navršenih 5 mjeseci.
Nisam čitala nego je moja mama taj podatak upravo iskoristila da me nagovori da pročnem s dohranom. Čak si je napisala na papirić koja je knjiga i tko ju izdaje.    :Grin:   Uporna je.

----------


## tibica

Zaboravih napisati da je dotična Dr. autorica te knjige.

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.maminosunce.hr/
to su ti?

----------


## tibica

Da. Ja sam dobila časopis besplatno u DZ-u na sastanku Grupe za potporu dojenju. Nisam ni stigla topročitati nego mi je ostao kod mame i danas me ona zove da mi to kaže (da bi me uvjerila kako je to dobro) a ja sam joj samo rekla da mi pročita kako se zove doktorica i knjiga iz koje su to izvukli.
Što misliš o tome? 
Uz to je časopis pun reklama (ali to im ne zamjeram jer su ipak besplatni pa se valjda moraju od nekud financirati.)

----------


## MGrubi

> Uz to je časopis pun reklama (ali to im ne zamjeram jer su ipak besplatni pa se valjda moraju od nekud financirati.)


sve su reklame ok, osim onih koji krše Kod 

nije joj to uredu, ignorirati UNICEF, WHO, Hrvatsko pedijatrijsko društvo ....

----------


## Storma

> Novi broj Maminog sunca objavio je tablicu prehrane dojenčeta iz knjige "Dječja prehrana" u kojoj se kašice daju od navršenih 5 mjeseci.
> Nisam čitala nego je moja mama taj podatak upravo iskoristila da me nagovori da pročnem s dohranom. Čak si je napisala na papirić koja je knjiga i tko ju izdaje.     Uporna je.


A ti odi na stranicu hrvatskog pedijatrijskog drustva i isprintaj joj dio gdje pise da preporucuju *iskljucivo dojenje do 6 mjeseci* pa ko jaci...
(ako joj svjetska zdravstvena organizacija nista ne predstavlja (mojima nije))   :Grin:  

jedna od stvari koje me je fascinirala u ljudi koji su odlucili studirati medicinu i baviti se tom strukom jest svjesni pristanak na dozivotno pracenje relevantnih istrazivanja, naucnih radova, strucnih seminara.....jer to zahtjeva jako puno vremena i osobnog angazmana (zelis li biti dobar u onome sto radis)
ok, ima jos struka sa takvim zahtjevima, no ovo je bitno jer se radi o LJUDIMA

i svaki me put facinira kada cujem da netko iz med. struke preporuca nesto sto se davno napustilo (iz ovog ili onog razloga)
mene bi bilo strah igrati se sa necijim zdravljem i zivotom
to se naziva osobna odgovornost i ja je ozbiljno shvacam

----------


## tibica

http://www.maminosunce.hr/article.asp?documentId=15

To je taj članak

----------


## tibica

http://www.maminosunce.hr/article.asp?documentId=14

Ni ovaj nije baš po PS-u.
Ali ne vidim ime ove dokice Jasminke- probat ću naći taj njezin. Možda su ovi stariji. Šteta što nemam sad kod sebe časopis

----------


## tibica

http://www.maminosunce.hr/article.asp?documentId=17

Ovo im je već trećikoji sam našla da preporuča početak dohrane u 4. mjesecu.

----------


## MGrubi

:Sad:  
našla sam više neodgovornosti i u drugim tekstovima

jel ti neodgovorni odgovaraju ikome?
ja ne smijem raditi protivno Pravilnicima i planovima za moje područje inače me mogu pošteno kazniti

----------


## Storma

> našla sam više neodgovornosti i u drugim tekstovima
> 
> jel ti neodgovorni odgovaraju ikome?
> ja ne smijem raditi protivno Pravilnicima i planovima za moje područje inače me mogu pošteno kazniti


pa, tehnicki, ne
hrvatska jest potpisnica Med. pravilnika, no nije implementiran u zakon
dobrodosli u hrvatsku, zemlju rupa u zakonu   :Mad:  

nemamo se kome zaliti
ALI
mozemo pratiti krsenja, prijavljivati u referentne centre, upozoravati, i malo po malo....

ima li tko zainteresiran za monitoring?  8)

----------


## tibica

Kako se to radi?   :Smile:

----------


## Storma

> Kako se to radi?


Za pocetak, procitas sve stickane topice na ovom podforumu (ako vec nisi) - to su oni sa usklicnikom.
Tamo je objasnjeno sto je Medunar. pravilnik, zasto se stiti dojenje i od cega.

Osnovna ideja je pracenje i prijavljivanje krsenja Pravilnika (ili popularno nazvano - krsenje Koda). Naime, proizvodaci bilo kakve nadomjesne hrane ne bi se smjeli reklamirati, imati akcije tipa 2+1 gratis, niti bi smjeli prilaziti majkama na bilo koji nacin, ukljucujuci i putem med. djelatnika.

U praksi to znaci slijedece- vidite akciju u kojoj se prodaju proizvodi za djecu na kojima pise od 4 mj (do 6 mj iskljucivo majcino mlijeko, znaci direktno i bezobrazno krsenje Koda), 
ili od 6 ako na njima pise da zamjenjuju mlijecni obrok, 
primjetite u ped ambulanti (ili negdje drugdje) reklamne letke za adapt. mlijeko ili logo proizvodaca
...
Ako je moguce, uzmete primjerak, poslikate i posaljete nam sa detaljnim informacijama - tko je vidio, gdje i kada, a mi cemo obraditi krsenje i poslati dalje
ili
ispunite Q&E obrazac na portalu 

udete li dublje u ovo, vidjet cete kao je zanimljivo i, nazalost, jaako potrebno

zaboravih reci - u krsenje uleze i onakvi tekstovi kao sto je ovaj na pocetku topica. Dohrana se ne preporucuje prije *navrsenih* sest mjeseci zivota bebe.

nadam se da nisam previse zagnjavila, gradivo je poprilicno opsezno i tesko ga je ukratko ispricati   :Embarassed:

----------


## tibica

Ja sam poslala mail gl. urednici i dobila sam odgovor. Ne bi sad ovdje pejstala, ali ako netko želi poduzeti nešto u vezi s time pošaljem na pp.

----------


## tibica

Storma ja bi se rado uključila. Čim ulovim malo vremena pročitat ću topice i krećem u akciju. Ne mogu puno obećati jer mišica mi uzima puno vremena, ali ako uočim takva kršenja odmah prijavljujem.   :D

----------


## Storma

molim mail na pp, hvala

Super, ukljuci se. Na pocetku se cini strasno nejasno, i komplicirano, ali kad shvatis....zgrozis se.

Za pocetak ne moras puno, prati police u ducanima kada ides u kupovinu, pogledaj letke po ordinacijama...

Joj tibica, bas si me razveselila  :D   :Love:

----------


## tibica

Da li tu spadaju i (kršitelj koda)ovi čajevi na kojima piše "od 2. mjeseca"?

----------


## MGrubi

> Da li tu spadaju i (kršitelj koda)ovi čajevi na kojima piše "od 2. mjeseca"?


da, sve šta je označeno ispod 6mj   :Wink:

----------


## tibica

Pretpostavaljma da su proizvodi koji se nalaze u našim trgovinama već svi prijavljeni. Da li negdje imamo popis "prekršitelja"? Ja sam u svojoj kuhinji već našla 2.

----------


## klara

> Da li tu spadaju i (kršitelj koda)ovi čajevi na kojima piše "od 2. mjeseca"?


Ovo mi nije jasno - djeci koja nisu dojena treba davati čaj - znači da moraju postojati čajevi za djecu ispod 6 mjeseci. Kako je to onda kršenje koda? (Mislim samo to što na kutiji čaja piše, ne sad npr plakat s tim čajem)

----------


## Ivanna

> Da. Ja sam dobila časopis besplatno u DZ-u na sastanku Grupe za potporu dojenju.


Ovo mi je upalo u oko; kako ta grupa podupire dojenje ako dijeli časopis sa takvim informacijama?!  :? 




> ...djeci koja nisu dojena treba davati čaj...


Koliko ja znam, djeca hranjena formulom trebaju *tekućinu*, a ne obavezno čaj. I voda je tekućina.   :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

možda ne bi bilo problem da na njima piše da su *isključivo*  za bebe na formuli

----------


## Ivanna

> možda ne bi bilo problem da na njima piše da su *isključivo*  za bebe na formuli


E da, mislim da bi to bilo ok. 

Inače, di god dođem, a ima veze s djecom, ima kršenja Pravilnika koliko hoćeš. To mi već spada pod normalno pa više ni ne kužim te reklame. 

Najbolji primjer - ordinacija našeg pedijatra; plakati, blokići, kemijske, kalendari raznoraznih proizvođača dječje hrane. Kad je M. navršio 5 mj., dobili smo onu knjižicu o dohrani od Vivere i to nam je kao trebao biti vodič. Yeah, right!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ms. ivy

> tibica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li tu spadaju i (kršitelj koda)ovi čajevi na kojima piše "od 2. mjeseca"?
> 
> 
> Ovo mi nije jasno - djeci koja nisu dojena treba davati čaj - znači da moraju postojati čajevi za djecu ispod 6 mjeseci. Kako je to onda kršenje koda? (Mislim samo to što na kutiji čaja piše, ne sad npr plakat s tim čajem)


nije njihovo postojanje kršenje koda (kao ni postojanje formule) nego njihovo reklamiranje. formula i pripadajući proizvodi trebali bi se izdavati prema potrebi, nema tu mjesta šarenim reklamama.

----------


## tibica

> tibica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da. Ja sam dobila časopis besplatno u DZ-u na sastanku Grupe za potporu dojenju.
> 
> 
> Ovo mi je upalo u oko; kako ta grupa podupire dojenje ako dijeli časopis sa takvim informacijama?!  :? 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne dijeli grupa časopis nego se satajemo u DZ, a časopis tamo stoji za uzeti. Isto kao i promo letci raznih proizvođača AD:

----------


## MGrubi

> Ne dijeli grupa časopis nego se satajemo u DZ, a časopis tamo stoji za uzeti. Isto kao i* promo letci raznih proizvođača AD*


tko to dopušta?
grupa za potporu dojenja je nespojiva s marketingom ad-a

----------


## tibica

> tibica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ne dijeli grupa časopis nego se satajemo u DZ, a časopis tamo stoji za uzeti. Isto kao i* promo letci raznih proizvođača AD* 
> 
> 
> tko to dopušta?
> grupa za potporu dojenja je nespojiva s marketingom ad-a


Ustupili su nam prostor, što da radim? Ali već sljedeći put se sastajemo na drugoj lokaciji. Problem je u tome što sam ja u cijeloj grupi valjda najekstremniji slučaj pa kad sam spomenula sat na zidu na kojem piše xy proizvođač su mi rekli da pretjerujem.   :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

tibice, nisu educirani, to ti je
zato ni ne znaju i pretjerano im je

ne moraju citati rodu, nek procitaju nesto drugo, eto recimo uvjete da bi rodiliste postalo baby friendly ili sl...

nije to rodina izmisljotina, unicef i who pokrenuli sve to

----------


## anamarinzd

Cure, gdje se na portalu nalazi ovaj obrazac?

----------


## Storma

> Cure, gdje se na portalu nalazi ovaj obrazac?


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=159&Show=2474

----------

